# Gloria



## Gloria Beckman (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello. I am located in Alaska and work at various military bases as an environmental consultant. I look forward to using this site and resources to learn more about WWII aircraft and materials.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Gloria! Welcome to the site.

If you have any pictures of from up there that you can share with us, please post them.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought for a second it said Gloria Beckham. Welcome to the site, by the way. We want pictures from Alaska, as syscom said...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome Gloria.

Where in Alaska are you? I was supposed to be stationed up at Wainright until the Army decided to send me to Iraq instead.

Me and my wife are still going to move up around Anchorage though as soon as my time in service is up.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Hallo Gloria !!!!
The Alaska is the place I like.Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2006)

<<<<< Clearing throat....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2006)

<<<< Hands les a tissue.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

One time poster....


----------



## Erich (Jun 23, 2006)

like too many that have signed on recently, just ripping the site for information and we will never here from 50 % of them 

sad


----------



## Twitch (Jun 23, 2006)

Just tell 'em to start drilling for oil in Alaska!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

3122 members, 272 of which have more than 10 posts.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Of which 117 have more than 100, 47 more than 500 and 29 more than 1000...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

there's always one that just has to go one better.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

I was bored and had nothing better to do....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

And only one that has over 19,000. Jeez guys youre all way too inactive


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

> Jeez guys youre all way too inactive



sounds like the kinda thing you'd say to your balls 

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL

Yup, I am going for my 1000 post soon, I do not post anything just to get my post up though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> And only one that has over 19,000. Jeez guys youre all way too inactive



And besides what Lanc said, sounds like you have no life.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont...


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, it sounds to me CC you do not have anything to do except to talk a bunch of bull.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

and adler's caught up we me bloody quickly, odd.........


----------



## Clave (Jun 30, 2006)

Hax?


----------

